# List your favorite softwares



## R2K (Nov 20, 2008)

we install lots of softwares on our PC.....and some becomes our favorites.......


list ur favorite softwares

mine is

Vista home premium
firefox
kaspersky av 2009
office 2007
photoshop cs3
NTI media backup
klite codec pack
SUPER
TuneUp Utilities 2008
Flashget
Divx converter
ISOBuster


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 20, 2008)

ccleaner
opera
virtualdub
pcsx2
kav2009
registry mechanic
alcohol 120%
dbpoweramp
xilisoft video converter
gtalk
k-lite codec pack
orbit
riva tuner
alzip
7-zip
winavi


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

Ccleaner
Zone Alarm
AVG
Hamachi
Xfire
GIMP


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 20, 2008)

Vista Ultimate
Windows Se7en
CCleaner
HijackThis
G-Talk
VirtualDUB
Nlite
Vlite
Quick Heal Antivirus
Sony Sound Forge
Sony Vegas 
DemonTools
InstallSheild
CheatBook Database
Flash CS3
3D's Max 2009
FlashGet
uTorrent
Gom Player
Vista Inspirit
CPUz
Resource Hacker
Nero 9
.........................................................


----------



## R2K (Nov 22, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Vista Ultimate
> *Windows Se7en*
> CCleaner
> HijackThis
> ...




LOL.............
windows seven became ur favorite even before it is released

@Varad Dilip Choudhari

what is ur opinion abt Nero 9 ?..............is it same  resource hogging app like nero 8.....


----------



## krazzy (Nov 22, 2008)

Firefox
Winamp,
Gimp,
Foxit,
IrfanView,
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack+Media Player Classic
Total Video Converter
O
Nero,
avast! Anti-virus,
μTorrent.

All of this running on Windows XP.


----------



## R2K (Nov 22, 2008)

folder lock 6
diaryone


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

uTorrent & Deluge.


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2008)

virtual box..........it rockz


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

:::NaDa:::
*www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php

I love it, for its the best thing to have without any maintenance and fear


----------



## vish786 (Nov 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> :::NaDa:::
> *www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php
> 
> I love it, for its the best thing to have without any maintenance and fear



piece of junk


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> :::NaDa:::
> *www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php
> 
> I love it, for its the best thing to have without any maintenance and fear



OMG WTF superstitions for PC.......

revo uninstaller........


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2008)

tuneup utilities 2009


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 28, 2008)

R2K said:


> LOL.............
> windows seven became ur favorite even before it is released
> 
> @Varad Dilip Choudhari
> ...


its quiet same like nero 8....only some changes


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

uTorrent 
Windows Vista Ultimate
WMP
Foobar
Media Player Classic
XFire
Last.Fm scrobbler
any good games
PS CS3
Kaspersky 2009

well thats pretty much it. And ya, the Foxit Reader and Office '07 too .


----------



## R2K (Nov 28, 2008)

^^
IMO home premium is much better than Windows Vista Ultimate


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

^^you are wrong, it just needs a whole load of bucks but worth the price in many ones opinions (except mine)


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 28, 2008)

Foxit reader
VLC
Opera
Firefox
k-lite mega codec pack
utorrent
fdm
antiVir


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 28, 2008)

Please Add links to particular a Software Site


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 28, 2008)

Star office/ open office


----------



## R2K (Nov 28, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I didnt pay for it


don't worry
most of the ppl didn't  pay for it...........but me paid for it........ OEM


----------



## vish786 (Nov 28, 2008)

R2K said:


> ^^
> IMO home premium is much better than Windows Vista Ultimate



why


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 28, 2008)

1. Firefox
2. Skype
3. Feed Reader
4. Eclipse 3.4
5. KMPlayer
6. Open Office 3
7. uTorrent
8. Foxit reader
9. CCleaner
10. Disk-Defrag
11. Img-Burn
12. Daemon-Tools
13. 7-zip
14. Adobe Photoshop Lightroom
15. Edit plus

These are all my day 2 day softwares.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 28, 2008)

1. Debian
2. Firefox
3. Compiz Fusin
4. Kaspersky AV
5. utorrnet
6. Thunderbird
7. CCleaner
8. iTunes
9. VLC media player
10. media player classic (with KLM codec pack)
11. Wine
12. Taskbar Shuffle
13. Taskbar 2
14  PSP Video 9 , iPhone Video Converter (viedora)
15. Photoshop CS2
16. Yahoo Messenger
17. 7Zip
18. Foxit Reader
19. AbiWord
20. Terminal
21. Windows XP
22. VirtualDub


----------



## R2K (Nov 30, 2008)

well now Klite codec pack is out of my fav list..........

it started screwing up with my webcam software ........now using GOM player.......nice interface and faster than WMP classic........


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

^lol

me loves KLite Mega Codec Pack... its good!


----------



## nitansh (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Windows XP
2. Windows 7
3. Ubuntu 8.10
4. Firefox 3.01
5. Google Chrome
6. Kaspersky Internet Security 2009
7. Google Talk
8. K-lite Mega Codec Pack
9. AIMP 2
10. DVDVideoSoft Free Studio
11. Bitcomet
12. Winrar
13. Open Office 3.0
14. TuneUp Utilities 2008
15. Ccleaner
16. Nero 7
17. Audacity
18. Picasa
19. CheatBook Database 2008
20. Foxit Reader
21. Unlocker
22. Microsoft Visual studio 6
23. Dreamweaver
24. Flash 8
25. Burst Copy, etc.............


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

1.Uniblue registry booster 2009; 2.Uniblue Speedup Mypc; 3.Auslogics Boost Speed; 4.Tuneup Utilities 08; 5. Logon Vista & Xp; 6. Kis Av 09; 7.WMP; 8. Free DM; 9.NOKIA PC SUIT; 8. Nero 8; 9. Daemon tools; 10. Alcohol 120%; 11. Safari; 12. FireFOX; 13. Vista ult sp1; etc.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 30, 2008)

Avidemux
Notepad Plus
Firefox
K3b
Vuze
GIMP
Picasa
OpenOffice.org
Mplayer
VLC
Audacious
Audacity
Amarok
QVideoConverter
Peazip


----------



## Sathish (Nov 30, 2008)

Linux Mint
GNome
Compiz fusion
Emerald Theme Manager
Firefox
Gimp
Picasa
Skype
GNu Cash Finance Management
Microsoft Office 2007
MXPlay
AIMP
CCleaner
Win XP (for gaming purpose only)
Snagit
Imgburn


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> :::NaDa:::
> *www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php
> 
> I love it, for its the best thing to have without any maintenance and fear



this eej the best software. nice find .


----------



## Coool (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Total video converter
2. tune up 2008
3. V.L.C
4. opera


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 2, 2008)

1.Windows XP SP3 + Vista SP1 Ultimate
2.TuneUp Utilities 2009
3.µtorrent
4.Xfire
5.MS Office 07
6.Opera
7.Chrome
8.Firefox
9.*Ad Muncher*
10.Nero 9
11.Adobe CS4 
12.Yahoo! Messenger
13.Google Talk and Google Talk Labs Edition


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 10, 2009)

My uses are-:

deamontools
avast antivirus
spybot antispyware
ashampoo winoptimizer
utorrent
ms office 2007
gom player
wmp 10+
vlc player
klm codecs
mini lyrics
google chrome
internet explorer 7.0
thunderbird
google talk
yahoo messenger
winrar
adobe reader 8+
ahead nero 7+
google earth


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2009)

Open Suse
Vista Ultimate
Windows XP With SP3
Notepad
Notepad++
Microsoft Calculator plus
Command Prompt
FSCapture
Acronis TrueImage
CPU-Z
Everest Ultimate Edition
Windows Media Player
KMPlayer
GPU-Z
CCleaner
Office XP with SP3
Office 2007
Classic Menu for office 2007
Adobe Photoshop CS4
3D Mark 06
3D Mark Vantage Pro
PcMark 05
Zoom Player
Daemon Tools
Avira Antivir Personal Edition
Malwarebytes Anti Malware
Open Office
GNUmeric

Will add more later..........


----------



## dips_view (Feb 10, 2009)

TUNEUP 2008
MaCfee 2008
Utorrent
Firefox


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 10, 2009)

rrt 
regseeker
unlocker
usbremove
windows 2003 
x setup
vlc 

and also have a huge hammer (one piece of hardware to control them all)


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

*Rahim's List of Favourites*

I use only few applications:

Opera
K3b
Vuze
OpenOffice.org
SMplayer
Songbird


----------



## aura (Feb 27, 2009)

My List

K Lite Codec Pack
CCleaner
Norton Antivirus 2009
OpenOffice 3.0
MySQL 5.1
Eclipse 
NetBeans 6.5
Pidgin (universal chat client)
Mozilla Firefox
Picasa 3
Power ISO
Adobe Reader 9
Nero 7.5
iTunes


these are my list of commonly used applications


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2009)

In no particular order:
FireFox
Winrar
Adobe Acrobat Reader 9
MS Office
KM Player
WinAmp
Daemon Tools
FRAPS
DVD Decrypter
Magic ISO
Kaspersky Antivirus 7
Yahoo Messenger
Nokia PC Suite
Orbit Downloader
Spybot Search & Destroy
Nero Burning ROM 9


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2009)

KM Player
TheSage's English Dictionary and Thesaurus
avast antivirus
adobe photoshop cs4
Total Video Converter


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 10, 2009)

R2K said:


> TheSage's English Dictionary and Thesaurus



1)is it free?
2)how good is it?
3)wordstock?
4)Does it support pronunciation?
5)is it as good as oxford dictionary?
6)do you any other good dict. softwares?

Thanx.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2009)

VLC media player
WIN RAR
AVIRA Premium Security Suite
Ashampoo burning studio
FRAPS
Opera
Comodo Firewall
Process Explorer


----------



## R2K (Apr 12, 2009)

@sekhar_xxx

TheSage's English Dictionary and Thesaurus is free.......well... just download it and see whether it is useful for u......just 8.5MB download.......

my new list
norton antivirus gaming edition
ccleaner
corel video studio x2


----------



## pavasedge (Apr 12, 2009)

CCleaner
Bitdefender
Photoshop 7
Malwarebytes anti malware
Daemon tools
Opera 
HijackThis
RevoUninstaller
Diskeeper
Xfire


----------



## R2K (Aug 27, 2009)

libra
powerdvd 8
britannica encyclopedia


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 3, 2009)

CCleaner
Daemon tools
HijackThis
VLC media player
Media Monkey
Windows Media Player
FireFox
Winrar
Daemon Tools
Alcohol 120%
Yahoo Messenger
MSN Messenger
Spybot Search & Destroy
USB Autorun Virus Remover
Kaspersky Antivirus 
K Lite Codec Pack
Google Earth
TuneUp Utilities
Express Burn Burning Software
Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder
dBpowerAMP Music Converter
TeamViewer


----------



## trigger (Sep 4, 2009)

This is my list (in no particular order)...


Taskbar Shuffle
Notepad2
KatMouse
Snippy
Unlocker
Texter
Wordweb
CutePDF
JDiskReport
Foxit Reader/ Editor


----------

